Ask HN: What's hot on JavaScript  today? - franzunix
======
nostrademons
PostCSS, ES6 (coming natively to Node later this month!), React, Koa. Hmm,
maybe it's time for a blog post on the PERK stack. Also Webpack and
websockets, but they don't fit into the acronym anywhere.

Coming up soon: async/await and Polymer.

~~~
lollipop25
Most of the ES6 constructs are already available in Node 5 with no strings
attached [https://nodejs.org/en/docs/es6/#which-features-ship-with-
nod...](https://nodejs.org/en/docs/es6/#which-features-ship-with-node-js-by-
default-no-runtime-flag-required)

React has already been there for a while. It's probably winding down phase of
its hype cycle. Everyone's getting accustomed without all the "wow, this is
effin awesome. you should try it." going on.

------
herbst
Raging about NPM

